# Nobody's Doing Soundtracks Like This Anymore (David Shire)



## robgb (Sep 3, 2021)

And it's a shame.


----------



## Pincel (Sep 3, 2021)

100% agreed! 

My god, I really really love the Pelham score. Just so raw and nasty, and groovy as hell! So expertly crafted and fitting for the film. The Conversation is just pure genius, highly original for the time it came out in my opinion. David Shire is a genius, and probably way too good for most films coming out these days anyway.


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Sep 4, 2021)

Check out "King of Thieves". Benjamin Wallfisch 2020


----------



## robgb (Sep 4, 2021)

ryan-Phayder said:


> Check out "King of Thieves". Benjamin Wallfisch 2020


Wow. Nice. Sounds just like Shire.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't think I'm seeing too many movies like that either.


----------

